# Good XC lightweight tyre?



## stevenb (1 Sep 2007)

Anyone recommend a good lightweight (preferably not steel belt) XC tyre?
Panaracer Fire 1.8's any good?


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Sep 2007)

Panaracer 1.8s were great all round tyres and still worth the money.

I been using Specialized Houffalize tyres (two for £30 at bike plus) which is a good all round tyre, very cheap too. They look a bit more grippy than others, but roll very fast and grip well. Good in wet conditions too


----------



## Flying_Monkey (1 Sep 2007)

Another vote for Panaracer Fire XC's. Recommended by everyone I know.


----------



## barq (1 Sep 2007)

Yep, the Fire XC Pros are a good all-rounder. The Pros have a kevlar bead, there used to be a cheaper version which was steel and IIRC was generally inferior. So if you see a super cheap version do check what you are getting.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Sep 2007)

Also how heavy are you? 

Mrs TB likes the 1.8s, but I found the 2.1s more controlled and not appreciably slower.


----------



## stevenb (1 Sep 2007)

I'm 12st 9lbs.
I don't aim to get above 13st if I can help it.
Most of the tracks I ride on around here are dusty track, compact gravel, loose stones and branch rooted mud tracks. I'd like a lighter weight tyre that won't sacrifice grip and has minimal rolling resistance. ie the perfect tyre...lol
At the moment I'm using Bontrager Jones ACX 2.2's and they are like tractors tyres and I can feel the resistance all the time.....although the grip is super.


----------



## bonj2 (1 Sep 2007)

nokian gazzaloddi ftw.


----------



## stevenb (1 Sep 2007)

How about the Panaracer trailblasters?
Can get a pair from Chain reaction...folding tyres for £30

It gets mixed reviews.....but then again I'm sure with my above mentioned terrain they should be ok....????


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Sep 2007)

Many people do rate Trailblasters as a dry summer tyre, but I can't be bothered to switch tyres about and have found that the Fire XCs do well in all conditions. (Muddy roots excepted - but then what does?)

I'm about the same weight as you and find the 2.1s as good as anything, year round, up here. Somepeople say in clay soils in winter a pure mud tyre will clog less, but we don't have those conditions in the Lakes. Either rocky or thin goop.


----------



## Globalti (3 Sep 2007)

Another vote for the FIRE XCs. Fast, light and good enough for most conditions. This year I kept mine on all through the year.


----------



## Cyclista (3 Sep 2007)

And another one on Fire XC's, I use the 2.1 folding as I find the 1.8 a bit on the skinny side. Not too keen on the Trailblaster unless it's quite damp/muddy, don't like the feel of the blocks squirming on hardpack climbs.


----------



## stevenb (3 Sep 2007)

Looks like the XC's then guys.
Thanks for all your opinions....


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2007)

Another happy Fire XC user-also been trying Razer XC PRs which are lower profile knobblies and faster rolling, especially on tarmac/hardpack.


----------



## christian dieu (8 Sep 2007)

Maverick Goose said:


> Another happy Fire XC user-also been trying Razer XC PRs which are lower profile knobblies and faster rolling, especially on tarmac/hardpack.



I have been using the Razer XC PRs for a month or so and love them. I get a fair few punctures from flint and thorns so the PR bit is useful as it seems to do a good job. And as the 2.1 weighs only 490g it gives a very fast ride uphill.


----------



## Globalti (1 Nov 2007)

As posted earlier I've used the Fire XCs in 1.8 size all year..... but last night's ride, which took in a lot of field mud, was a nightmare; the bike went in every direction but straight. Concerned fellow club members checked my treads and decided they were actually slicks and it was time I bought some new ones! So I'm off to Merlin Cycles for a set of Fire XCs in 2.1 size for winter use.


----------



## Kirstie (1 Nov 2007)

Conti Vert Pros 2.3 run @40psi - a good all round tyre. For dry summer conditions I use Maxxis Ignitor 1.95s. Also look at Intense tyres - very good performance.


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2007)

Tim Bennet. said:


> Many people do rate Trailblasters as a dry summer tyre, but I can't be bothered to switch tyres about and have found that the Fire XCs do well in all conditions. (Muddy roots excepted - but then what does?)
> 
> I'm about the same weight as you and find the 2.1s as good as anything, year round, up here. Somepeople say in clay soils in winter a pure mud tyre will clog less, but we don't have those conditions in the Lakes. Either rocky or thin goop.



I have a trailblaster on my bike and it's the work of the devil. Very puncture prone and not all that grippy.

I use Trailrakers for winter, which are brilliant in the thick Bristol clay, but as you say, it's dependent on your local conditions.


----------



## ratty2k (14 Nov 2007)

Heh, I've tried a fair few tyres out. Including some listed here Conti Vertical Pro's and Fire XC pro's. Hated both tyres, maybe just where I ride, but as soon as it got damp those tyres sucked ass big time. I know a few others that are getting off the Fire XC's for the same reason. My tyre of choice for the minute is Kenda Blue groove (F) and a Kenda Nevegal (R) on my hardtail, my fully has the 2.35 Nevegal on the back and a Specialized tyre on the front, that for the life of me cant remember the name of!


----------



## mickle (14 Nov 2007)

I'm a Tioga fan meself like. Red Phoenix or Blue Dragons. Depending on required gnarliness.

Waiting for an excuse to install my IRC Blizzards, may need to move a little further north though.


----------

